# Will/Cook/Dupage County Illinois



## Spucel (Feb 6, 2011)

Hey guys. Ive been plowing for years and Im finally buying a plow this year for next winter. I'm looking for work and curious whats out there. I would prefer to stay out of residential if at all possible, but if thats all there is then I'll do it. I live in Plainfield and work in Homer Glen...dont mind traveling a bit for work though. The truck will be available 24/7.

Scott


----------

